# U1000, 2007 Sentra 2.0



## Robsb (May 19, 2019)

So I just replaced all of the motor mounts on my girlfriends 07 Sentra. I also replaced the transmission mount under the battery and intake on the drivers side, which is very hard to get to. I removed the battery, the intake and the plate under the battery that houses the actual transmission mount. After putting everything back together the car starts but is throwing a U1000 code and barely accelerates. It also had a p300 code for misfire, which I think it already had because it hasn't been running well, but the acceleration issue is new. Please help! I've checked the ground wire that I had disconnected on the passenger mount and checked the battery terminals. What fuses should I check or other ground wires??


----------

